# Old tent leaks, is there a way to fix this?



## greencrew (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi,
I'm new to tent camping, and new here.
We are going our first tent camping next weekend and were given this big old Aluminum pole Grentland family tent by dh's co worker. The tent is nice and big, husband and the kids camped out last night to try out but they had to wake up with rain in the tent this morning. The tent is leaking on the sides (the fabric is old, so it has weak spots). My husband wants to get a new tent but I wanted to know if we can use some kind of tarp to salvage this tent.
Thank you in advance for your advice.


----------



## SMOKEY2348 (Jan 4, 2011)

Rain cap on the top\cover it with a cheap tarp and tie the tarp down to the tent spikes. 15$'s at walmart.


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

I agree with Smokey - you have those heavy duty poles that will hold up a tarp. Get one much bigger than the tent, stake it out, and now you have plenty of area under it to sit if it's raining, cook if it's raining, etc. I did that for years with an old tent like that


----------



## Shadow (Oct 24, 2011)

This is a bit of thread necromancy, but I didn't notice anyone mention using CAMP DRY spray on it. Clean and dry out the tent completely, then spray it down all over with camp dry and that hopefully will seal it up. Also make sure nothing inside the tent touches the walls, that will cause it to leak due to the contact.


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

It the tent is getting old and the fabric is getting weakspots, then if you only fix leaking parts it will only be a matter of a short time before other weakspots form and then you'll be throwing more money and time at a problem over and over again. You may as well get something new.


----------



## edwinjd (Sep 8, 2011)

artmart said:


> It the tent is getting old and the fabric is getting weakspots, then if you only fix leaking parts it will only be a matter of a short time before other weakspots form and then you'll be throwing more money and time at a problem over and over again. You may as well get something new.


I agree. Even the best tents can only last for so long. Investing on a new tent would be the most viable option if your tent has been with you for quite some time.


----------



## Gus (Mar 30, 2011)

I would go with the tarp idea first. OP said they were new to camping. Best to take the cheapest and easiest route first - until you decide if you are really into it. Plus, after a few outings you will have a better idea of your family's tent needs. You can't intelligently buy a tent if you don't have an idea of what you need or want first.

Another plus - if you do enjoy it enough to get a good tent, that cheap tarp will work as a dining tarp later.


*Gus*
"Of course I trust my political representatives ... just not with my liberties or my wallet" :Camping with Gus


----------



## dogbone (Sep 22, 2009)

You mentioned the sides leaked. Did someone touch them, cause that will make them leak.
As Shadow mentioned, Camp Dry will work if the tent isn't that bad of shape.You will need to treat the whole tent.
If it's a borrowed tent, don't want to spend the money or you don't think the Camp Dry will work. I like the tarp idea. You can also use it for a Dining Fly.
Gus has valid points on someone new to the camping experience.


----------



## csinns (Mar 1, 2010)

we used tarps ,,, 20 x 30 suspended high above the tent and later on the pop up ,,, you do need trees around the lot but then its just a matter of getting a long rope up over a high limb ,, then over another and attach the 2 ends of the tarp and haul it up then run ropes the sides to hold it out ,, keeps the edges higher up so you will have freedom underneath the tarp.... we had major wind and rainstorms and stayed as dry as can be underneath  if you are in a field the you will need to stake it down of course some simple waterproofing will benefit you greatly though  
just my thoughts on what worked for us


----------



## Gordie (Apr 12, 2011)

greencrew said:


> Hi,
> I'm new to tent camping, and new here.
> We are going our first tent camping next weekend and were given this big old Aluminum pole Grentland family tent by dh's co worker. The tent is nice and big, husband and the kids camped out last night to try out but they had to wake up with rain in the tent this morning. The tent is leaking on the sides (the fabric is old, so it has weak spots). My husband wants to get a new tent but I wanted to know if we can use some kind of tarp to salvage this tent.
> Thank you in advance for your advice.


 
Best thing to do is get a new one and use some sort of seam sealer.

Gear


----------

